# LOST - Cataract Magnum blades - MFS - 6/30/16



## jofu33 (Jul 13, 2016)

Forgot to mention....we put on at Boundary Creek around 2 pm on 6/30


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

How did you loose just the blades? Best of luck in the recovery.


----------



## jofu33 (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, one of them popped out on it's own. The other (spare) i fumbled while high sided on a rock and even though they float, i couldn't grab it in time and down the river it went.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

this still makes no sense. why would you have two blades off? and one loose? I'm confused.


----------



## jofu33 (Jul 13, 2016)

one blade (locked/clicked) in one of the oars "came out" from hanging up on some rocks....no idea how.

the second blade was the spare i was attempting to get off the spare oar shaft and fumbled it....


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Bummer.
Did you call the FS? I noticed that they put together a lost and found list last year and have it posted on the website. I don't see an updated one for this season.


Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

spit coffee out my nose .... this is a joke, right? this needs to go in the best of the buzz forum ...

let me guess, first time on the river?


----------

